# Whats the best beans



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi What beans gives the best crema?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Get any of the coffees from Coffee Compass as the ooze a great deal of crema. Why that's important to you I'm not sure. 

Crema alone itself is very bitter, and I prefer when the whole thing is mixed in. I actually stir my espresso prior to drinking it.

What makes, in your opinion, "best crema"?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

well the beans im useing has none at all the excration is black


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Every bean is different in the amount of crema created, age can also be a factor, how old are your beans? And 1+ @MediumRoastSteam crema looks nice tastes poo poo.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

icom102 said:


> well the beans im useing has none at all the excration is black


I think to be honest this will be a problem in another part of your process, I wouldn't waste money chasing beans....just choose a solid bean from any of the roasters rated on this forum and then work out why your technique is not working.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just looked at your past posts... Have you got a grinder? Or are you using pre-ground coffee? If the latter, then that's your problem.

In order to get nice tasting espresso, you need a good machine, and more importantly than the machine, you need a very good grinder and freshly roasted beans.

Without that, you'll be in search of a miracle.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi i just got a grinder today the sage smart grinder and i can see an improvement just need to find the right settings as the coffee seems to be coming a bit to slow


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

How is it going with your grinder? Have things improved? Hopefully so. On another note, you are probably already doing this so please disregard if so, but don't allow coffee oils and solids to build up in your machine, it adversely affects the crew a formation you are seeking and more importantly flavour in general. Remove and clean the shower screen and gasket regularly.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Hi What beans gives the best crema?


As Tiny tamper said, its kinda irrelevant (kinda) .. but crema is good for the latte art contrast with out having to resort to a sprinkle of powder on top of the shot.


----------

